# Lathe tool holder ideas



## sprior

I've got a Nova DVR lathe on a wooden stand and am contemplating some kind of stand for my turning tools - right now they're all stored in a tool roll. I think I'd like something independent of the lathe/stand itself and something that can be folded or rolled away sounds nice, especially so I can move it out of the way when sweeping shavings.

So I'd love to see what people have come up with for turning tool stands - let the pictures begin!

Steve


----------



## phinds

Here's one I built last year. SketchUp plans available if you want them.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/finally-built-new-lathe-tool-holder-18971/


----------



## mickit

Hey Phil...PM sent.


----------



## doug1980

This is my setup. There are a few things I would like to do different but it works well for now.

Oops just seen you want it separate from the table.


----------



## sprior

Yeah, in my case the lathe is in the center of the room when in use.


----------



## Lilty

Here is mine


----------



## mdntrdr

Lilty said:


> Here is mine


 
Very nice! :thumbsup:

Is that your shop floor? :smile:


----------



## Lilty

No that is the top of my drop down work bench, made of 2" popular.


----------



## mdntrdr

Lilty said:


> No that is the top of my drop down work bench, made of 2" popular.


 
Very nice top, I have always wanted a wood floor in my shop.

Concrete has its downfalls... Would it be allright if I stood on it for a while? :laughing:


----------



## Dave Pannell

while not movable, it works. just 3 mall pieces of plywood, and some spare sweetgum rounded off, and it works well, with room to grow. and yes, i'm a cheaper tool guy. they've never once let me down though, and stay sharp.....

one day i'll put a coat or two of poly on the oak back plate


----------



## sawdustfactory

I store my lathe tools in a cabinet I built right next to lathe and under my sharpening center. This cabinet holds all things lathe related for me: Tools, calipers, pen accessories, chucks, centers, face plates, project kits, etc. I also use a simple rolling cart to lay the tools I'm using on. It has all my sading discs and sandpaper in an organizer too.


----------



## firehawkmph

Mine's a rollaround.
It holds my lathe chisels, accessories, every kind of drill bit, an assortment of router bits, plus a whole lot of stuff on the outsides.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Dave Pannell

dang, that rollaround looks really cool.


----------



## firehawkmph

Thanks Dave,
With the exception of the sheet of pegboard and casters, the whole thing was made from leftover pieces parts from kitchen jobs. The only thing I haven't worked out yet is when it is closed, it can be tipsy when moving it. I usually move it with the sections spread just a little bit. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## mdntrdr

I'm guessin' that sign was a gift... :laughing:


----------



## Dave Pannell

HAHAHA, i missed that completely!:laughing:


----------



## firehawkmph

Actually I bought that at a biker show years ago. It always draws a few laughs.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## robert421960

mike that is pretty nifty stand


----------



## sprior

Today I started putting together my first attempt at a solution. It uses a magnetic bar up above and a wood bottom rest all mounted on plywood. For the moment the plywood is propped up against my drill press cabinet, but that's only so I can experiment with the proper angle - I figure too upright will make it "tippy" when you pull a tool off, and too much of an angle will take up excess room and be annoying. I'm planning to use 2x4's to make a folding leg and cut out a handle hole in the top.

In the pics you can see the tool holder up close and how I've laid out my whole workspace for turning. The lathe stand is just the right height that by tipping it carefully back a little I can slip a furniture moving dolly underneath, pull it all the way on, and then roll out of the way, but these days the lathe stays right where it is unless I need to use the table saw which rolls into that same spot. You can also see the holders I made on the wall to hold other turning accessories.

If you have any suggestions for the turning tool holder as they say now's the time...


----------



## john lucas

I use 2 lathes on a regular basis and have way too many tools. I needed a way to move the tools around and have a more general location for everything. A craftsman low tool box was the answer. I attached 2 shelves around the outside to hold the tools and built another rack in the middle for drive centers and tailscenters. The drawers hold a lot more tools, the chucks, tool rests, and Buffing supplies. Just realized this photo is missing the rack for drive centers.


----------

